# Harpurhey Baths, Manchester - March 08



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll be honest and say I haven't been able to find much on the history of these Victorian Baths, closed in 2001 after structural faults were found in the building they have been left to rot for the past seven years.

This was my second visit, the first being with Romanian1 in December last year (2007), not much has changed in the last few months, although I did notice the place looked a little tidier this time round. Visited with Havoc after we decided we wanted somewhere easy and chilled out to explore.

Anyways, here's the pics...















































TnM


----------



## ashless (Mar 24, 2008)

Well that seems gloriously un-chavved! Love the wood panels


----------



## smileysal (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent pics. Really like this place, and love seeing the wooden panelled bathrooms on the top floor of the pool side. Not seen those before. and like seeing the changing rooms at the side of the pool. ( used to have those types of changing rooms at the victoria baths in nottingham). Love that pay booth. 

Excellent.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## havoc (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice shots as always old stick  cant believe how cold it was in here lol. Enjoyed the tile work, just a shame its so stripped of anything of interest.
Few of mine anyway.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 25, 2008)

I love all those tiles, they're gorgeous, are they everywhere around the whole building? love seeing those, and the stairs, and the changing rooms. 

I really want to see in here, 

Cheers guys, great pics.

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice explore, The wood panneling is great as are the floor tiles


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats a neat place, although not many bits n bobs left at least it hasnt been wrecked by the lowlifes yet!!


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bloody gorgeous baths there guys, some amazing shots. Brill report


----------

